
Product clones using WebTorrent - diegorbaquero
https://github.com/DiegoRBaquero/webtorrent-clones
======
wojcech
I wonder whether or not the brand and legal credibility of e.g. YouTube will
give them enough leverage to someday "crowdsource" the infrastructure with
similar tech, but not defederate, leaving data accessible to the users. Or
whether they will need to go the WhatsApp route of closing a federated
system(YouTube would do this through drm and an encrypted protocol I guess).

------
IsmaOlvey
A problem with WebTorrent is that there isn't much incentive for regular
clients to support it, while WebTorrent clients have a lot to gain.

In general, it seems like WebTorrent clients will be more inclined to "hit and
run" (i.e. download some content, then navigate away without contributing back
to the swarm), leading the worse swarm health.

~~~
c3833174
That's an issue with regular bittorrent too, yet it's still there, even when
most of the users have asimmetric bandwidth.

A good use case for webtorrent is streaming, where the user will keep the
webpage open for enough time to contribute at least few megabytes.

------
whisk3rs
Does anybody know if there have been attempts to use this browser based P2P
tech to create a decentralized Kat.cr replacement?

~~~
Vexs
Zeronet has a couple sites, and there's a kat mirror there too. Trouble is in
still needing admins, which zernet doesn't do nicely.

